# Tiflă



## buketturk

Hello,

Can you share with me a dictionary with the definition of the word "tifla" (hand gesture) that I can use as a resource?

Thank you.


----------



## farscape

There you are, dexonline.ro.


----------



## buketturk

Thank you!


----------



## farscape

You're welcome. dexonline.ro has recreated all major Romanian dictionaries on line, plus several useful extras, verbs conjugation and grammar/vocabulary notes. You should bookmark it .


----------



## buketturk

I did it!


----------

